# Bama's contribution to the "Thug Nation"



## alphachief (May 17, 2016)

http://floridastate.247sports.com/Bolt/Alabamas-Robinson-Jones-arrested-in-Louisiana-45366146

Maybe they can join Kirby at uga.


----------



## Horns (May 17, 2016)

We get rid of them at UGA. What's Fl State's policy?


----------



## alphachief (May 17, 2016)

Horns said:


> We get rid of them at UGA. What's Fl State's policy?



And you seem to have more to get rid of than us...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

I hope Saban gives them the boot. Contrary to the 247 report, losing these two morons will NOT have an effect on our ability during the season. 

Looks like between UGA and Bama's thugs getting the boot, FSU is going to be able to build one heck of a team this year.


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like between UGA and Bama's thugs getting the boot, FSU is going to be able to build one heck of a team this year.



They better hurry. The Gus Bus is en route to LA as we speak.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> They better hurry. The Gus Bus is en route to LA as we speak.



Yep, and they had dual gas tanks installed, so they could get there quicker.


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2016)

If this keeps up Auburn has a shot at the #1 recruiting class this year.


----------



## Horns (May 17, 2016)

alphachief said:


> And you seem to have more to get rid of than us...



That's because y'all just keep them. Pay for their lawyers. Keep everything hush hush you know.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 17, 2016)

Horns said:


> That's because y'all just keep them. Pay for their lawyers. Keep everything hush hush you know.



bunch of thugs and liars in Trailerhassee.


----------



## alphachief (May 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bunch of thugs and liars in Trailerhassee.



That's Champions...to you 2nd tier Eastern Division SEC teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 17, 2016)

alphachief said:


> That's FELONS...to you 2nd tier Eastern Division SEC teams.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## AccUbonD (May 17, 2016)

Oh my, this is a pretty big deal especially the anchor on the left side involved. Saban can't afford to lose him all season. The stolen hand gun was found under Robinson's seat but it also mentions a weapon sitting in the passengers lap, some details still missing. Two or three game suspension and he's back.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 17, 2016)

alphachief said:


> http://floridastate.247sports.com/Bolt/Alabamas-Robinson-Jones-arrested-in-Louisiana-45366146
> 
> Maybe they can join Kirby at uga.



We do not accept dismissed players and you know that. Only your Thugversity, along with Auburn and Louisville, welcome these type of players with open arms. Y'all are a disgrace!


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all are winners!



Fixed that for ya.



1980


----------



## Horns (May 17, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 1980



Title IX. Around $1 million. Still a rapist.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 17, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Oh my, this is a pretty big deal especially the anchor on the left side involved. Saban can't afford to lose him all season. The stolen hand gun was found under Robinson's seat but it also mentions a weapon sitting in the passengers lap, some details still missing. Two or three game suspension and he's back.



restriction from the snack bar and no ice cream for a week is what I am hearing. BB gun under the front seat of the Prius? No need to get carried away with sitting them. they were probably just riding around and had to use the bathroom and with all this transgender stuff going on, packing heat might not be a bad thing. Those Lousyana women can be rough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

alphachief said:


> That's Champions...to you 2nd tier Eastern Division SEC teams.



FSU has NC tropies? Who knew?
Bama's dropped and broken more than FSU has earned.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 17, 2016)

Horns said:


> Title IX. Around $1 million. Still a rapist.



1980. Around 36 years ago.  Still losers


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 17, 2016)

OH yeah! Kongbo and Barnett gonna tear that new qb a rear end off that side now!


----------



## Horns (May 17, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> 1980. Around 36 years ago.  Still losers



I would rather win a championship the right way than to allow a player that should be incarcerated and hide it with payoffs.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2016)

This will not end well.


----------



## Horns (May 17, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> This will not end well.



Stolen hand gun is the deal breaker


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2016)

Horns said:


> Stolen hand gun is the deal breaker



I think Louisiana is a mandatory  sentence state when it comes to felony stolen guns. IF that's what he/they get charged with. 
Either way, i'm thinking their time at Bama is over.


----------



## riprap (May 17, 2016)

Louisiana is not on board with the process.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 17, 2016)

Horns said:


> I would rather win a championship the right way than to allow a player that should be incarcerated and hide it with payoffs.



Haters gonna hate!   I'd make up stuff about other teams players too if my team sucked as bad as the Dwags. That's pretty typical of some of you Mutt fans here I've noticed. Turn every thread into a FSU thread.  Too funny

The girl was a cleat chaser looking to cash in.  Too bad your hatred won't let you see that.

1980


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 17, 2016)

Guy on finebaum said minimum 1 year prison max 5 years.


----------



## Horns (May 17, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Haters gonna hate!   I'd make up stuff about other teams players too if my team sucked as bad as the Dwags. That's pretty typical of some of you Mutt fans here I've noticed. Turn every thread into a FSU thread.  Too funny
> 
> The girl was a cleat chaser looking to cash in.  Too bad your hatred won't let you see that.
> 
> 1980



Google it. I have not made up anything. The girl was raped. Your school tried to cover it up from the police to paying her off. I can handle the 1980. Apparently you can't handle Jameis Winston's acts. Jimbo is classy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> This will not end well.



Are you referring to the Bama boys or this thread in general?


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2016)

Think they have to find him guilty first.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are you referring to the Bama boys or this thread in general?





I was thinking the same!

It is ashame how incredibly stupid some of these guys can be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are you referring to the Bama boys or this thread in general?



Yes.


----------



## fish hawk (May 18, 2016)

Congrats Bama!!!!


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 18, 2016)

Horns said:


> Google it.



Because everything on the internet is true 

Bonjour!    







You guys will still be talking about Jameis Winston after he has long retired from the NFL kinda like yall talk about your last Championship 36 years ago.  

GONOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (May 18, 2016)

Parole tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Parole tide!!!



Oh, that's cute!!! 

I love it when the Dyson Vols try to be creative.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 18, 2016)

It's a oldie but has a nice ring to it....

Parole Tide!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like between UGA and Bama's thugs getting the boot, FSU is going to be able to build one heck of a team this year.





elfiii said:


> They better hurry. The Gus Bus is en route to LA as we speak.



Yeah, but Tallahassee is a straight shot out I-10 to Louisiana, so they should be able to beat the Gus Bus handily! Besides, I hear them boys like dem crabbies almost as good as dem crawdaddies!


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> It's a oldie but has a nice ring to it....
> 
> Parole Tide!!!!!!!





Every dog is bitten in due time.


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Yeah, but Tallahassee is a straight shot out I-10 to Louisiana, so they should be able to beat the Gus Bus handily!



It is a straight shot but the Gus Bus got an afterburner upgrade recently and it's really, really fast now.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 19, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Parole Tide . . that was pretty funny.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Parole Tide . . that was pretty funny.



daily teksux


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Parole Tide . . that was pretty funny.





Matthew6 said:


> daily teksux


----------



## riprap (May 20, 2016)

Life gets tough outside the state lines.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Parole Tide . . that was pretty funny.



Shush it Techy.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 20, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 22, 2016)

Rtr


----------



## AccUbonD (May 23, 2016)

Bump


----------

